# advice/question/observation????



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

I have been told to rate riders as we wish and i tend to agree. I gave my first 30 rides 5 stars (being a newbie)and my last one a 1.
Deservantly so.
However correct me if i'm wrong if riders dont uber alot then go to see their avg dropped as they were maybe going to go back in to tip you after. This would negate them from tipping you if they knew you rated them bad.. so maybe be careful?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Slim chance of getting tipped later.

That 1 star will feel better than a $2 tip.

Go with your gut.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

On Uber I give pretty much everyone a 5 star unless they were an ass then it's 1 star.

Lyft is an entirely different animal now. I wait till the following morning and all trips that didn't tip and were not primetime get a 2 star. My reasoning is as follows: By weeding out the nontippers so I don't get matched with them again, I should over time get a higher rate of tippers. Yes, I will get fewer pings but I would much rather have quality over quantity. It's a long slow process since I hardly drive for Lyft but over time it should get me a slightly higher percentage of tippers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I have been told to rate riders as we wish and i tend to agree. I gave my first 30 rides 5 stars (being a newbie)and my last one a 1.
> Deservantly so.
> However correct me if i'm wrong if riders dont uber alot then go to see their avg dropped as they were maybe going to go back in to tip you after. This would negate them from tipping you if they knew you rated them bad.. so maybe be careful?


They can't see their rating until they rate/tip you or refuse to.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On Uber I give pretty much everyone a 5 star unless they were an ass then it's 1 star.
> 
> Lyft is an entirely different animal now. I wait till the following morning and all trips that didn't tip and were not primetime get a 2 star. My reasoning is as follows: By weeding out the nontippers so I don't get matched with them again, I should over time get a higher rate of tippers. Yes, I will get fewer pings but I would much rather have quality over quantity. It's a long slow process since I hardly drive for Lyft but over time it should get me a slightly higher percentage of tippers.


i dont think it would affect your pings or percentage , there's a lot of people out there and alot of non tippers. But i would rate the same as you. Cant wait for lyft



SuzeCB said:


> They can't see their rating until they rate/tip you or refuse to.


is that a fact? that solves my little head dilemma


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1* are the fastest way get the paxholes to drop off the grid, but every now and then I toss in a 2* rating, so it appears to Uber that I’m being methodical.


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

If you rate pax based on whether or not they tip, you're just as bad as the pax who rate 4 or lower for lack of "amenities" or for no reason at all.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Only rarely do they get less than 5, there has to be a real compelling reason, like I had to clean or they created a distraction. I will downrate someone for rudely passing gas or belching. 1 star is if I want to make sure I never get them again. That's for vomiting in the van, and one guy got it for discussing plans to rape someone that evening.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> and one guy got it for discussing plans to rape _*someone*_ that evening.


Were you that "someone" the pax was plotting against?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I have been told to rate riders as we wish and i tend to agree. I gave my first 30 rides 5 stars (being a newbie)and my last one a 1.
> Deservantly so.
> However correct me if i'm wrong if riders dont uber alot then go to see their avg dropped as they were maybe going to go back in to tip you after. This would negate them from tipping you if they knew you rated them bad.. so maybe be careful?


Just be honest - your fellow drivers are depending on real ratings. That's how decisions about whether they want to accept a ping or not are made. It's literally the only thing drivers have as a "warning" about crappy pax, and it sucks when the rating doesn't match the rider.



Kaal said:


> If you rate pax based on whether or not they tip, you're just as bad as the pax who rate 4 or lower for lack of "amenities" or for no reason at all.


100% false; we as drivers (in a service position) are providing a service - a ride in our personal vehicle. Getting a passenger fron Point A to Point B safely and securely. Like the other folks who drive cars driving people from Point A to Point B, taxi driver, we should be TIPPED for good/stellar/friendly/helpful service.

drinks, candy, and gum are not part of the equation in a taxi and should not be part of any Uber ride. A tip is what those who possess basic etiquette should provide to their driver unless there's a problem with the ride. Period.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Were you that "someone" the pax was plotting against?


He was talking about slipping someone a Cosby. I would just accept that as a tip.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Kaal said:


> If you rate pax based on whether or not they tip, you're just as bad as the pax who rate 4 or lower for lack of "amenities" or for no reason at all.


***Pissed off former cab driver alert***


----------

